# Stilts.



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I am getting pretty burnt out in my old age from moving a ladder or bench around just to reach the top of 8 -10 foot walls.

Is it worth learning to use stilts for painting? 

What is the learning curve? 

Am I guaranteed to take a few spills? 

Is it guaranteed that I would sprain or break something learning how to use the things? 

Are there different designs of stilts that work better than others?

More importantly:

Is it wise to walk around with a cutting pot and wet brush which is now like breathing to me, but simultaneously learn to walk all over again while holding the cutting pot and wet brush?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TIMBER!!!!

I tried those things once, seems like Mexicans and drywall finishers (same thing really) are the only types that can master the art of walking on stilts.
I went back to ladders and like them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

If you value your knees. I would pass on them and I use them for a long time. Now days I am using the Perry scalfing(sp) for 8-9+ after that out comes the Baker. I have two Perry's one that is the 4" and 1 That is the 5+ Like the both for different reasons. The other thing is then I have a cart to move lots of my things in.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> I am getting pretty burnt out in my old age from moving a ladder or bench around just to reach the top of 8 -10 foot walls.
> 
> Is it worth learning to use stilts for painting?
> 
> ...


LC,

A paperhanging friend raved about them once when he had a lot of borders to do. He said the learnig curve was short. Personally I do not think you will fall with a good set, you may not be running marathons the first day, but you won't go down. 

Talk to the mudders and others who use them and see what they say.

The best ones are the the expensive ones :whistling2: like these:












Other wise, just tape your feet to some inverted 5's



I've toyed with the idea of stilts for many years, but just can't justify the cost for what I do.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Years ago I did quite a bit of commercial office space and I used to LOVE them. Got pretty good with carrying a pot and brush and could even reach down to pick up a coin off the floor if I wanted. Now a handful of years, and a couple of knee and back bones later, I don't think I could do the coin trick but thought about getting a pair again. 

I was in the drywall/plaster supply store and they had a really nice pair with the latest technology. They were about 1/3 as light as the ones I used to use back in the day and they almost looked like those prosthetic limbs with the springs and flexible "feet".


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

daArch said:


> The best ones are the the expensive ones :whistling2: like these:


The pair shown here actually are the best in my opinion. With the many custom adjustments on these as to leg length, foot center, leg incline (bow legged), foreword lean (or back), and spring tension, all make these comfortable.

With just a little practice it may even be easier than walking in tennis shoes do to the fact that if your foot partially steps on a board, etc. your ankle doesn't twist.

There are some new styles that came out and look fancy with their foot shaped pads that in my opinion are very uncomfortable with only one stiff spring at the very foot of the stilt which makes it harder to walk.

One of the biggest thing to watch for with stilts and often overlooked is walking on concrete with some loose sand on it. The only time I went down on stilts in my life was while taking big steps to hurry accross a garage floor with the stilts jacked up all the way. I hit loose sand with my front foot out and it just kept sliding foreword and I did the splits and slowly went down...


----------



## Dreamingmuscle (Apr 29, 2009)

daArch said:


> LC,
> 
> Other wise, just tape your feet to some inverted 5's


I've done this except I screwed a pair of old sneakers to the bottom of some buckets. Worked great.


----------



## PlatinumLLC (Dec 8, 2008)

The learning curve on stilts is really short. use a ladder or perry and put them on and then walk around the room and lean against the wall. You will catch on pretty quick. I used them everyday for years and never fell. Watch out for things on the floor like extention cords. I was walking up and down stairs in no time at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The only time I ever fell was Playing with them. One year I was Uncle Sam, Jolly Green graint, Still have a clown set up. You know running dancing and so on.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I almost always use my stilts saves time moving ladder. Time is money.


----------



## scabbypainter (May 16, 2009)

*stilts*

I’m new to this forum, but not to the trades. I have walked on stilts since 82’. They can be very advantages for many trades. 
The number one thing is, don’t get hurt.
Don’t buy a cheap pair, you can find good deals on used ones but don’t buy the cheap set. 
I think dura-stilts are the best. http://www.durastilts.com/
Make sure they are adjusted well and all the straps and bolts are tight. 
Make sure your comfortable walking on them before you try and work on them. 
Watch out for sprinkler heads or anything that will skull you.
Keep your area clean and free from anything you can trip on. 
Make sure your stilts are adjusted to the height so you’re comfortable. 
Most insurance and workers comp will not cover you if you fall. So tell them you fell off a ladder if you do fall. 
It can take a while to get your legs and back used to working on them for long periods of time. 
Set anything you could possibly need up high so you can easily get to it. Paint, tools, radio ect…
Don’t try to go too fast or reach too far. 
It’s good to have a helper or someone working on the floor to help you if you drop something or need to be saved.
They can take a toll on your knees, hips and lower back, so think about your posture.
Many youngsters try to race me using a ladder or scaffolding, but after 8 hours of work I always blow them away. 
Be carful and be safe, I think stilts are very well worth the price of tuition. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Whitey97 (Feb 17, 2009)

Msargent said:


> I almost always use my stilts saves time moving ladder. Time is money.


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi guys.

I bought a pair of cheap stilts and they where hard as hell to walk on. Tried them on for 5 min and never again. But I had a chance to try out a Professional pair and it was no contest, I was walking around the store within seconds and felt pretty stable doing it. But like all other tools we buy in Norway they are  expensive. 

I want to buy a pair from the US and have it shipped overseas. 
But I want to be sure I get the best stilts I can get. 
Is Dura-Stilts the best, or are there other good brands as well? 

Thanks


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a hard enough time without them, besides they make me too tall.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Johnpaint08 
Maybe these stilts are perfect for you too, not to tall, just perfect :thumbup:
http://alturl.com/m9a3

Seriously. The standard height indoors in new houses and more, is 240cm
I'm 190cm tall so i got no problem putting mud or paint on by hand, but my back will hurt after a few hours and tend to kick the bucket around to give my self a little relief. 

So these shoes are in fact perfect for me, so what I'm a waiting for 
Just bought them :yes: Yiikes.. Total including shipping and tax = 117.50$.

But like the girlie's, I want a few inches more, for those hard to reach places :thumbsup:


----------

